# Sudden Lower back pain during seated cable rows.



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

I'll try to explain this as good as i can. This evening it was my back day. Like normally i walk or do eliptical to warm up.  Then i go to Seated cable row machine with Close V bar grip.  I warm up light doing 20-25 reps.  I warm up with like 5-6 sets then i slowly start moving going heavier.  

Once i got to 130lbs  1 set 2nd rep i was pulling towards my body. Then i got huge pain left side lower back. Causing my left leg to fall off the stand and my left arm grip failing. The weights fell back making huge noise.

I sat for maybe a minute or two with this pain in my back.  Then i decided i have to stand up and maybe go lay somewhere down.   I stood up and tried to bend over to get my water bottle and wrist wraps. But i couldn't lean down far enough so i had to use a weird motion to get it.

now in my left buttcheek i have weird feeling and once i flex it. I feel this numbness/pain/feeling more.


I went to a doctor and apperantly this wasn't important enough so he told me to come back tomorrow.

Has anybody had this happen? I don't lean forward, i keep me knees slight bend and i lean maybe slightly back when pulling towards my body but it's maybe half an inch.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 10, 2019)

my opinion as I am a posture freak........lol


1. Let back relax or held it tight as fuuuck

2. Bad posture due to ......to much weight

I've seen some crazy shit at the gym how folks do these....plus we tend to use more weight than we can do the lift properly...normal but not good when it causes damage..


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> my opinion as I am a posture freak........lol
> 
> 
> 1. Let back relax or held it tight as fuuuck
> ...



130lbs isn't like much weight for me.   Maybe tight rather than relaxed.  Yeah me too but in row's i don't like to go heavy i wanna keep form good.  Lighter weight with Correct technique --->  Moving heavy weight badly.


maybe my back was tight from work since i bend down a lot in my work and lift up stuff.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 10, 2019)

DNp said:


> 130lbs isn't like much weight for me.   Maybe tight rather than relaxed.  Yeah me too but in row's i don't like to go heavy i wanna keep form good.  Lighter weight with Correct technique --->  Moving heavy weight badly.
> 
> 
> maybe my back was tight from work since i bend down a lot in my work and lift up stuff.



If that's a light weight for you than...posture is most likely the fault...maybe a tad bit of stretching if work causes the tightness!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 10, 2019)

Sounds like a typical muscle strain. I get one like that about once a year off to the side of my spine about halfway up the back. It's usually doing something like curls or shrugs. But when it happens I cant do much of anything for a few days without sharp stabbing pain. It's the nature of what we do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2019)

Keep moving. Work the area very lightly
 Laying about like it's a death sentence isn't the solution. And don't wait. Start now. Movement is restorative !!!


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> If that's a light weight for you than...posture is most likely the fault...maybe a tad bit of stretching if work causes the tightness!



My work can be tough sometimes.. especially on lower back. And me? I'm not much into stretching but i can see as i grow older that it's more important than i think. I'll have to do it more times.


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Sounds like a typical muscle strain. I get one like that about once a year off to the side of my spine about halfway up the back. It's usually doing something like curls or shrugs. But when it happens I cant do much of anything for a few days without sharp stabbing pain. It's the nature of what we do



This is like my first time ever getting this pain.  I've never tore or pulled a muscle. Guess i'm not going hard enough. 

That sharp pain is exactly like i got. Even now bending over or something that involes leaning. I feel this pain.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 11, 2019)

DNp said:


> My work can be tough sometimes.. especially on lower back. And me? I'm not much into stretching but i can see as i grow older that it's more important than i think. I'll have to do it more times.




I was not a stretcher until now...lol....so I get it! It's definitely a great thing to do...just gotta make the time!!


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Keep moving. Work the area very lightly
> Laying about like it's a death sentence isn't the solution. And don't wait. Start now. Movement is restorative !!!



Can't start the 2019 by bitching about pain! 

I'll stretch the lower back tomorrow. Then do some light exercises and do foam rolling.  Hopefully it goes away.  But right now my back left lower back is killing me haha.


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I was not a stretcher until now...lol....so I get it! It's definitely a great thing to do...just gotta make the time!!



Yeah 15-20 minutes stretching goes along way!  (Even 10minutes)


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 11, 2019)

DNp said:


> This is like my first time ever getting this pain.  I've never tore or pulled a muscle. Guess i'm not going hard enough.
> 
> That sharp pain is exactly like i got. Even now bending over or something that involes leaning. I feel this pain.



Yep. Been there a pile of times. In a couple days youll sort of forget you have it except certain movements will suddenly take your breath away. Itll be all gone in a week or so


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 11, 2019)

DNP - how old are you ... I've actually had this injury 2 times or something similar (muscle strain) ... after working out for more than 8 years all of the sudden that particular exercise fvcks with my lower back ... each time I hurt it .. it took over 2 weeks each time to recover .. it did not keep me out of the gym ... but I just could hardly bend over .... today I still do bent over rows with barbells, pull downs, and over row movements ... just NO seated rows ...


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> DNP - how old are you ... I've actually had this injury 2 times or something similar (muscle strain) ... after working out for more than 8 years all of the sudden that particular exercise fvcks with my lower back ... each time I hurt it .. it took over 2 weeks each time to recover .. it did not keep me out of the gym ... but I just could hardly bend over .... today I still do bent over rows with barbells, pull downs, and over row movements ... just NO seated rows ...



Turning 26 in few days.  Been training since 2011.  

I've never been much fan of seated rows but they are an great exercise!.   Do you stretch regulary? Or are you like me not a fan of stretching either because well. I'm young and still little dumb haha.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 11, 2019)

If youre not doing deadlifts and hyperextensions, start as soon as you heal


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If youre not doing deadlifts and hyperextensions, start as soon as you heal




I do deadlift 1x a week sometimes 2x


----------



## DNp (Jan 11, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/FiWngSL

This is what i mean by back work from my work.  First bags are 30kg (66lbs)  the green ones in back are 75-80kg (165lbs-176lbs) and it's full container of these. I have to move it from this container on forklift then from forklift into a truck..


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2019)

Whoa!!!! Dats a lotta Coke!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 11, 2019)

Sounds like your sciatic nerve if there is numbness involved, especially with it moving into your butt cheek.  Keep moving and roller foam that area lightly, sciatic nerve issues are exacerbated by heavy or prolonged massage or rolling in my experience.  NSAIDS are your friend if it gets bad enough, don't drink alcohol for a few days.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 11, 2019)

Get to a chiropractor


----------



## GSgator (Jan 14, 2019)

**** dude that sciatica I had that once  I thought it was performouse syndrome. It started in my glute the pain got really bad then it started radiating down my leg. It was like a lighting bolt shooting down my leg and my foot would buzz really bad. Take it easy man and I hope it’s not sciatica that shits no joke.


----------



## DNp (Jan 15, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Sounds like your sciatic nerve if there is numbness involved, especially with it moving into your butt cheek.  Keep moving and roller foam that area lightly, sciatic nerve issues are exacerbated by heavy or prolonged massage or rolling in my experience.  NSAIDS are your friend if it gets bad enough, don't drink alcohol for a few days.



Sounds like it yeah! Haven't had this checked. But i've been lifting light. Stretching and the pain has gone down tons.  I barely feel it anynore.


----------



## DNp (Jan 15, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Get to a chiropractor



I've thought about it. But i think deep massage is better?  Never tried neither but maybe it's worth trying either


----------



## DNp (Jan 15, 2019)

GSgator said:


> **** dude that sciatica I had that once  I thought it was performouse syndrome. It started in my glute the pain got really bad then it started radiating down my leg. It was like a lighting bolt shooting down my leg and my foot would buzz really bad. Take it easy man and I hope it’s not sciatica that shits no joke.



Sounds exactly like mine. Feels like sudden huge pain and numbness.  I feel it in my butt and down leg.  But been working lightly out and stretching. Pain has gone down a tons.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Whoa!!!! Dats a lotta Coke!



Exactly my first thought lol


----------



## DNp (Jan 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Whoa!!!! Dats a lotta Coke!




It's my work side business! Acey said 10 percent for me.


----------

